# My toilet sounds like a foghorn



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 14, 2004)

Replace the float valve assembly.

It's a pole to the left in the tank with a rod and a float comming off it.

Bob


----------



## katzpjs (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, Bob. Can I install one of those new float-less ones?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I've had some pretty bad luck with the floatless valves.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Install a Fluidmaster 400A float-cup type assembly (about $6 bucks at a big box). Comes with easy, illustrated installation directions.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you sitting on the toilet when it makes the foghorn sound? Is there any odor that you have found to be associated with the sound?

Just trying to gather all the information I can before I give you my answer!


----------

